
It was once valued at $12.7B. Now Luckin Coffee isn’t even a unicorn - kosei
https://fortune.com/2020/05/20/luckin-coffee-stock-lk-shares-valuation-china-nasdaq-delisting/
======
duxup
How did they get listed in the first place in the US if they don't have to
comply with regulators / laws?

~~~
redis_mlc
None of them do - they want the benefits of being listed on a US exchange with
none of the accountability.

Most foreign companies from developing nations are mom and pop operations
(there's no professional management class outside the CCP in China, and India
is similar), one of the biggest examples being Huawei.

------
dfee
Yeah, that’s what happens when you fraudulently account sales.

------
danielscrubs
Quant Traders everywhere: \- Lets use data to calculate the real value of the
stock!

All the anti-fraud units everywhere: \- But the data is bogus and
manipulatable.

Quant Traders: \- Then AI! Woho, here comes the money train!

